# Visuals for Glass' Metamorphoses



## EbMajor (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all,

Little question: Does anybody know of an existing visual arts project/video-like thing that I could use as an 'extra' for a performance I have planned? I'll be playing the Metamorphoses by Glass (on harp, oh yeah  ), and it seemed like a good idea to me to use some visual support, but I can't find anything on the internet. Or Google just doesn't understand me, that's a plausible explanation too... 

I'd be most grateful, let me know if you happen to know a good one 

Thanks!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you considered using the DVD of the Koyannisqatsi trilogy of movies?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is probably too late for this occasion, what you've prepared and the date of performance, but I would you heed this advice for 'for next time.' 

If the piece you choose to perform is not enough to hold the audience's attention on its own, and needs some visual supports or distractions, you might think very carefully on choosing another piece of repertoire.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is probably too late for this occasion, what you've prepared and the date of performance, but I would advise, this for next time. 

If the piece you choose to perform is not enough to hold the audience's attention on its own, and needs some visual supports or distractions, you might think very carefully on choosing another piece of repertoire.


----------



## EbMajor (Oct 21, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Have you considered using the DVD of the Koyannisqatsi trilogy of movies?


That's a good option indeed! Is a digitally remastered copy available somewhere in stores, maybe?



PetrB said:


> It is probably too late for this occasion, what you've prepared and the date of performance, but I would advise, this for next time.
> 
> If the piece you choose to perform is not enough to hold the audience's attention on its own, and needs some visual supports or distractions, you might think very carefully on choosing another piece of repertoire.


Yes, true of course. But, the circumstances require a bit of 'creative thinking', and the visual support was in my opinion the best option I could choose from. But you have a point of course


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, traffic jam slow connection, duplicate.


----------

